# Nice to see...



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Morning all!

I was filling my car up last night in Holmer Green (nr. High Wycombe), and as I was getting back into the car after paying, a nice Mk1 Roadster pulled in behind me with a TTOC badge on the grille.

Unfortunately, I was running late so I didn't have time to stop & say "hello" but it was nice to see nonetheless!

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Wasn't dark blue was it? I know Penny has a MKI Roadster.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Wasn't dark blue was it? I know Penny has a MKI Roadster.


It wasn't Penny Kell - we had this discussion with Jim at the Thames Valley meet on Wednesday last week


----------

